# Canon EOS 70D Best Camera to Use to Shoot a Weasel on a Woodpecker



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2015)

```
<em>Martin’s incredible image has been viewed more than 1.5 million times on the <a href="http://www.buzzfeed.com/tasneemnashrulla/the-tale-of-the-weasel-and-woodpecker#.osGXwl3W58" target="_blank">Buzzfeed website</a> (above) since he shot it on Monday afternoon [Photo credit: Martin Le-May]</em></p>
<p>Apparently the Canon EOS 70D is the best camera to use if you want to capture a weasel riding the back of a woodpecker.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/" target="_blank">Amateur Photographer</a> has done an interview with Martin about his incredible capture.</p>
<blockquote><p>Martin explained that he used a Canon EOS 70D and 300mm f/2.8 lens and has been a photography enthusiast for the past 12 years. He captured the photo using the camera’s programme mode.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/latest/photo-news/interview-weasel-on-woodpecker-image-was-captured-using-canon-eos-70d-45294#jjS0kTbkAp2v4AAZ.99" target="_blank">Read the full interview</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Triggyman (Mar 3, 2015)

Woody doesn't seem too be happy about that.


----------



## dpackman (Mar 3, 2015)

When you think about how unlikely the event itself must be and how perfectly timed the encounter was with the photographer, one can only wonder what other images await.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 3, 2015)

What is more unusual, pairing a weasel with a woodpecker or a 70D with an ef 300mm 2.8? Hmmm... :


----------



## monkey44 (Mar 3, 2015)

And even more unusual, pairing a 70D and a 300m f2.8 and a weasel and a woodpecker BOTH on the wing. 

Now that one ought to get into the record books somehow.


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 3, 2015)

Shame its front focused  ;D Only messing Martin Le-May.
A very neat capture. Certainly something you don't see every day.


----------



## Hannes (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-03-02/incredible-image-shows-weasel-flying-on-woodpeckers-back/

Neat picture


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 3, 2015)

Damn, all I'm getting is birds on horses, not the other way 'round :->


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2015)

Marsu, yes, birds are usually the obnoxious ones:


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2015)

But what camera do you use to shoot a woodpecker on a weasel?


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 3, 2015)

A real, once-in-a-lifetime shot.

Well done!


----------



## candc (Mar 3, 2015)

i will have to add that exception to my sorting/pruning of photos routine: note to self do not delete weasel on woodpecker photos, even if oof and blurry.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 3, 2015)

This is beyond awesome.


----------



## JEL (Mar 4, 2015)

Let's hope it doesn't turn out, in a few weeks, that the animals are stuffed and thrown into the air by himself... How much money will this photo make him?

#ConspiracyAlert
#TinfoilHat


----------



## sanj (Mar 4, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> What is more unusual, pairing a weasel with a woodpecker or a 70D with an ef 300mm 2.8? Hmmm... :


----------



## sanj (Mar 4, 2015)

candc said:


> i will have to add that exception to my sorting/pruning of photos routine: note to self do not delete weasel on woodpecker photos, even if oof and blurry.



hahahaha


----------



## ejenner (Mar 4, 2015)

I must admit I was wondering about the authenticity of this one, but there are OOF pics that don't look too easy to photoshop before the in-focus one showing the woodpecker closer to the ground. So I guess I will believe it. For now.

Like someone said though what's more unlikely, the camera combo or the wildlife combo?


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Damn, all I'm getting is birds on horses, not the other way 'round :->



You weren't using the 70D. The 60D only catches birds on other animals, not other animals on birds.


----------



## weixing (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,
May be the weasel get the idea after seeing avatar?? Weasel: "I believe I can fly... I believe I can touch the sky..." ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## Tyroop (Mar 4, 2015)

Interview here:

http://m.bbc.com/news/science-environment-31722410


----------



## whothafunk (Mar 4, 2015)

are you people serious? what the hell is wrong with someone pairing a 300mm 2.8 with a 70D? are crop users only allowed to buy f4 lenses? 

70D and 300mm 2.8 weird.. that's the stupidest thing i ever heard.


----------



## RobPan (Mar 4, 2015)

To me, this lovely picture is the perfect illustration of waht I always like to say:
The quality of a photograph does not depend on sharpness, DR, beautiful colours etc., but first and foremost on the story it has to tell.
This picture is a bit unsharp, is not very contrasty, the colours (yes, with 'ou'!) are rather dull, but it has an exciting and surprising story to tell. That is what makes this picture exceptionally good. Congratulations Sir!
Kind regards, 
RobPan.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 4, 2015)

The #WeaselPecker has taken on a life of its own today in social media...


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally we found a reason NOT to replace photocameras with smartphones. ;D


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 4, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> are you people serious? what the hell is wrong with someone pairing a 300mm 2.8 with a 70D? are crop users only allowed to buy f4 lenses?
> 
> 70D and 300mm 2.8 weird.. that's the stupidest thing i ever heard.


 
Thank you.
I was contemplating buying a 70D in the near future, but the combo 70D + 100mm IS L F/2.8 scared me...


----------



## nda (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## ejenner (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh, yes, you knew this was coming. Just saw elephant on woodpecker on Facebook.


----------



## eLroberto (Mar 5, 2015)

Gentleman, you made my day 



YuengLinger said:


> What is more unusual, pairing a weasel with a woodpecker or a 70D with an ef 300mm 2.8? Hmmm... :





Don Haines said:


> But what camera do you use to shoot a woodpecker on a weasel?


----------

